# The Torch Run Thread. [fund raising for Ontario Special Olympics]



## Bruce Monkhouse (18 Jun 2014)

Hi all,  during the last two years I have done a few things with the Special Olympics and have found it very worthwhile so I thought I would start a thread with the various fund-raising they do.
I know we have lots of riders here on army.ca so I guess I'll start with this summer torch rides......

https://www.torchrideontario.com/partner/

LAW ENFORCEMENT TORCH RIDE

Torch Rides are taking place all across Ontario this summer. Join a ride today near you and support Special Olympics!

The Torch Ride season has begun! June 4th brought a major success as the York Region Torch Ride joined in with the FINAL LEG before the 2014 Provincial School Championships.

 Check the dates below for a ride near you or go for a little road trip and join in as many as you like. Its time to gas up your bike and hit the open road for a cause... 

Ottawa - July 12th, 2014 
Kingston - July 12th, 2014
Cornwall July 12th, 2014
Belleville - July 12th, 2014
Thunder Bay - July 19th, 2014
Niagara Falls - July 26th, 2014
Toronto - August 9th, 2014
Timmins - August 15-18th, 2014
Essex County - September 7th, 2014
St. Thomas - September 13th, 2014
North Bay - September 20th, 2014 

*'TOP FUNDRAISER' prizes are available so start fundraising now for a chance to WIN!


----------

